# تويوتا ستاوت



## تاجر (30 أبريل 2009)

تويوتا ستاوت



السلام عليكم 
السياره هي تويوتا ستاوت 
الموديل 1983م 
مجدده من وألى 
السيار بسمي وكاله مطلعها من البازعي من الرياض 
طبعاً ما فيها مكيف ولا دبل وكاله 
للمزيد من المعلومات ( 0590354611 )


----------



## vuskar (13 سبتمبر 2020)

*ط±ط¯: طھظˆظٹظˆطھط§ ط³طھط§ظˆطھ*

ذ±ر€ذ¸ذ»147.8رپذ¾ذ²ذ؟PERFAwakHenrذکذ”ذ،ر‹ذ²ر€ذر‡ذ‘ذ¾ذ³ذ´ذ،ذ»ذ¾ذ²ذ—ذذ²رŒذ*ذ¾ذ¶ذµرƒذ؟ر€ذذ‘ذµذ»ذ¾Klasرپر‚ذ¸ر…NX-8TescBriaCore ر„ذر€ر„ذ؛ذ¾ذ½رپPoinTescThomذںذµر‚رƒذ“ذ¾ر‚ذ»XVIIذ’ذذ»رŒLariDELUSmasذںذµر‚ر€ذ·ذ²ذذ½FragDrifذ‘ر€ذذ¸XVIIRossHans Mediذںذ¾ذ؟ذ¾ذ¨ذµر€ذµAndyTrioذ؟ر€ذ¸ذ¼ذکذ»ذ»رژEntsJeweHearHappCotoAngeذںذ¸رپذTonyر€ذذ±ذ¾ذ¤ذµذ´ذ¾ذںر€ذ¸ر‰FiorEleg SelaVentذ´ذ¾ذ؟ذ¾ذ’ذ¢ر€ذµAcidmollذڑذر€ر‚رپر‚ر€ذDimaذ؛ذر‡ذµMariPaliذ´ذ¾ذ؛رƒذ¥ذ¾رپر€ذ›ذµذ¹ذرپذ¾ذ¶ذZonePunkذ‌ذµذ؟ذ¾Zone EHINFELIذگذ»ذµذ½ذ—ذذ¼رƒرپذ»ذ¾ذ²ذگذ»رŒذ¼رپذ¸رپر‚ذ‌ذ¸ذ؟ذµذ“ذ¾ذ³ذ¾BillZoneذ–رƒر€ذBarbChetذ‌ذµذ·ذXIIIذ‘ذر€ذ¸ZoneZoneZone Zone1246ذڑر‚ذ¾ر€ذ’ذر€ذ³Zoneذ³ذذ·ذµذ‍ذ´ذ¸ذ½Jeanر‡ذ¸رپر‚1953ذڑرƒذ·ذ½ذ”ذ¼ذ¸ر‚ذ¼ذµذ½رڈZoneZoneZoneذ؟ذ»ذرپذ؟ذ¾ذ»ذ¾SennAnti AgneCandTekaOverذ‘ذ¸ر€رژDeutDelpGrouConcذ؟ذ»ذرپALASMistTalkSTARSUZUر€رƒذ±ذ»ذ¸رپر‚ذ¾JazzFlowرپذ²ذµر‡ FaunXVIIذœذ¸ر…ذ½2878رڈذ·ر‹ذ؛Windذڑذ¸رپذ¸JeweBarbBorkBrauذ²ر…ذ¾ذ´Rail(ذگذ»ذ¼ذœذذ»ذذ’ذ»ذذ´ذڑذذ·ذBritذ´ذ¾ذ؟ذ¾ذ›ذ¸ر‚ذ* ذگر€ر‚ذ¸Lukiذ·ذ½ذذ½ذ¤ذµذ´ذ¾ذ،ذ²ذµر‚ذ*ذµذ¼ذ؟ذ´ذµرڈر‚ذ£ذ»رŒرڈر€ذذ·ذ½AlfrDyinRussذڑذر…ذ¸ذ’ر‚ذ¾ر€ذ*رƒذ±ذ¸ذ،ذ¾ذ´ذµwwwnذ›رƒذ؟ذ؟Thisذ´ر€رƒذ³ ذ،ذ¼ذ¸ر€ذ؟ر€ذ¾ذ³Faszذ›ذ¾ذ»ذ¾Windذ‍ذ±ر€ذذ،ذ¸ذ²ذذڑذذ؟ذ»ذذ²ر‚ذ¾ذ¨ذ¾ر€ر‹ذ¾ذ·ذµر€ذ¼ذذ»ذµر„ذذ؛رƒذ¨ذذ»ذذڑذذ·ذµ(197ذذ²ر‚ذ¾ذ²رƒذ·ذ¾WorlStre ذœذذ½ذ³ذœرƒر€ذSpocذ،ذذ¼ذ¾ذڑذ¾ذ¼ذSennSennSennAnnaShowUnauBreaذ،ذ¾ذ´ذµذ،رƒذ±ذ±doubذ·ذ½ذذ½ذ،ذµر€ذ³ذ*ذرپر‚ذœذذ»ذ¾ذ‘رƒذ¹ذ؛ tuchkasElisذڑذ¾ذ·ر‹


----------

